# Practicing Target Acquisition



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Right after doing this shot with a slingshot I had do do it with a blowgun. It helps my focus in seeing exactly where the target is in space. Less dramatic due to the dart point surface area and lesser energy foot pounds.The first shot hits the thread. The second nails it. The paintball is swinging in the wind.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

"O"~ You be the man.. amazing shot even with the wind...You Mr Treefork are a great inspiration to us all

I my self no long have the keen eye sight for that distance on a small object...sorry to say I will have to shoot cans

Oh I guess I could see a Rabbit or Squirrels head ok.....Thanks Again my friend for sharing your wonderful video's........OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting! Not quite the splat, but fun even so.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

illegal in England :angrymod: shame you make it look so easy


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Outstanding! Thanks for sharing your gift of accuracy!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've never seen anybody that good, great shooting!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great shooting!


----------

